# H: $, Necrons W: IG [USA]



## CleverAntics (Aug 11, 2010)

Greetings all; I've decided to revive the first army that I had, when entering 40K; having traded them all off- all my lovely tanks and few squads of Guardsmen- a long time ago. Well, I yearn to blast away with tanks like the treadhead I am, and thus, I am interested in Guard once more. The conditions surrounding my Haves and Wants, of course, are listed below. I would rather prefer to TRADE than buy/sell for the items wanted and possessed by myself, but may buy if price is right, or sell. I do not entirely mind over-the-border transactions, but, international I probably will have a lot of difficulties with; sorry. Anything international and over-the-border I am unable to get a tracking number for, as my local Post Office will not supply tracking for a reason or another. That is the conditions of my trading preferences; thank you!



*Have:*


*Necrons:*

Most are painted, and of course, in good condition; other specific listings about the models will be mentioned below in their entry. I will sell these guy as well; want to get rid of them, so I'll get rid of them for a good price as well.


50x Necron Warriors- 40 of them are painted decently in typical Necron scheme; silver and green with a bit of black. The other 10 Necrons, five are bare plastic and the other five, primed black
2x Wraiths- One assembled and painted in purple/black scheme, as is the other one; the second one has only the tail glued to base, and the upper part unassembled.
21x Scarab Bases- Some primed silver, black or painted in typical Necron scheme; a couple painted in same scheme as Wraiths are
1x Necron Lord- One with clawhands and Staff of Light; painted nicely and assembled of course
8x Immortals- No green rods glued, but are included of course. Some are primed black, but with unprimed arms and rest of them are not primed and bare metal.
Monolith- Painted decently and assembled of course



*Wants:*

If the model in question being considered in the trade is damaged/needs serious salvaging, then obviously, its trading value is going to be configured at a lower-than-normal value. Otherwise, I go by retail for retail when trading. If any questions, or offers, feel free to PM away!! Things with a '*' are considered a priority amongst other things, and multiple asterisks means they are very high in priority. 


*Imperial Guard:*

I really would like to start a Death Korps of Krieg army, but I'll see how offers go on that. If nothing shows up, or if the offer(s) I do get just isn't worth it, I'll fall through and onto Cadians instead; still, don't hesitate to PM me offers of Cadians, though, but DKOK come first. I'll go ahead and list DKOK wants and Cadian wants separate, as I feel it will avoid confusion. I do not care that they are painted or that vehicles are magnetized either or painted. Also, would like the newest kits available, thanks! 


*Cadians*

HQ Command- Again, all options would be rather nice; prefer Plasma Gunners and a medic****
Commissar- With powerfist; the metal figure or Power sword***

Infantry squads- Grenade Launchers preferably, flamers***
Platoon Command- I'll custom make one out of regular Guardsmen, but would like at least five extra for this and a unique model to be the Platoon Commander; or the metal Cadian Officers, preferably power swords or powerfists***
Chimera- Would like Heavy Bolter turret, and HB bits to come with it if not******
Heavy Weapon Squads- Lascannons, Missile Launchers, Heavy Bolters, Autocannons, Mortars***
Cadian Snipers*****

Techpriest****
Possibly Ogryns**
Primaris Psykers

Hellhound***
Bane Wolf
Sentinel****
Valkyrie***

Leman Russ Variants- Executioners, Battle Tanks, Demolishers****
Artillery- Basilisk, Colossus, Medusa******
2x Manticores- GW one- VERY HIGH PRIORITY!! ********




That is essentially everything I would like. Tanks are kind of a priority for me, since I am a treadhead, but don't hesitate to offer anything else! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## silvergold (Dec 27, 2010)

*trade*

i was looking for necron troops and a lord
i have some ig a painted comand squad cadian bodys but i did the to reflect todays army so a comand squad with snipers and medics also i have three unassembled chimera though they might be bassalisks


----------



## silvergold (Dec 27, 2010)

*and*

have a couple titan techs from forgeworld and a regular tech priest


----------



## nmessina (Jul 12, 2011)

this still available? i have IG for trade a bunch of them


----------

